# RAF Cosford Pictures - January 2016



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's my collection of WWII items from the RAF Museum in Cosford that I visited a little over a year ago. You can see the full album here. (Please like my FB Page too  )


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice, looks like they have moved things around a little since I was there last


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice, thank you for sharing those.

Jeff


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice shots! Would love to visit there sometime! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 29, 2017)

With all.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2017)

Good stuff.
Some of the aircraft from Hendon have been moved to Cosford in the last few months, as the Hendon site and the BoB hall are re-developed.
The Defiant, Lysander, Bf109 and others are now on display at Cosford, and I must get down there again soon.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 29, 2017)

I actually went to RAF Hendon about a week or so after Cosford, I'll work on getting those pictures up next. As I was there they were beginning disassembly starting with the control surfaces. Glad I went when I did


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## MRC_Hans (Apr 1, 2017)

Ah, looks like an interesting collection, but ... what is a danish Catalina doing there?

Hans


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

I believe the Catalina was donated by the Royal Danish Air Force, and although I'm not sure without checking, I think it was a RAF machine before Danish service.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice, Cosford has a most varied collection, definitely one of my favourites. The Catalina was bought by the RAF Museum to fill its collection, it has no RAF connection at all, Terry. Just that the museum wanted a Catalina for its collection and the Danish ones came up for grabs.

When you do go, Terry, take some photies, I want to see the Daffy in its new surroundings; surely it's got to be easier to photograph than when it was at Hendon.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for that info Grant - I wasn't sure about the origins of the Cat.
I normally get down to Cosford at least once a year, so I'm due to go again fairly soon. 
It's certainly better for photography at Cosford, compared to how Hendon is now. 
Karl and I went to Hendon in October, meeting up with Marcel, and the lighting was terrible, compared to my last visit in the very late 1980's.
The BoB hall was closed, and those aircraft still present were in the process of being disassembled and moved, ready for the refurb.
I just hope they don't go overboard on the arty farty stuff and lighting - I go to see the aircraft, not a bl**dy light show !!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Sadly, I suspect Hendon will get more arty and the aeroplanes will get lost in a sea of 'interpretation', to use a museum phrase. I remember when the Grahame White hangar first opened; just a big empty space with the aeroplanes in it. Very nice. Cosford is still like that, thankfully. Hoping to get over next year and will head up that way.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes, I suspect that when the new 'glass tower' thingy is built at Hendon, the displays will more resemble some of the [email protected] shown in the Tate Modern !
Bl**dy sacrilege !!
I realise it's some way off yet, but if you do get over here next year, let me know, and I'll try to meet-up with you at Cosford.


----------



## MRC_Hans (Apr 3, 2017)

I will certainly mark this up as an item if I get saved up enough for another tour of British air museums.

As for the Catalina: Quite possible. The Danish Airforce retired two Catalinas, but the only one i Danish a museum is restored from a hulk used for ground exercises.

So, I've seen tie one in Cosfort fly when I was in the Danish Airforce.

Hans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Terry, will do. I'd like to get over for Legends and RIAT. I'm going to hire a car and drive up through the country as I'm wanting to go back to Scotland since I lived there for awhile and I never went to Orkney while I was there.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2017)

Sounds good. I'll most likely be at 'Legends' again next year, so there's another chance of meeting-up.


----------

